
Sleep.js: JavaScript port of PHP sleep() function in 6 LOC - Horlahcoded
http://github.com/Horlahcoded/sleep.js
======
taf2
This is a really bad idea. CPU burning while you wait. A better approach is
setTimeout or requestAnimationFrame.

~~~
Horlahcoded
Why @taf2 ? setTimeout is asynchronous, code after it will be executed before
the function...requestAnimationFrame is for animations.

------
elsyms
Why?

